# Please critique my 3 1/2 year old pony



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

How tall is he as he looks very tall for a new forest?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Awww hes cute


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

That is a very nice looking pony! His conformation looks very correct.


----------



## TotosMom (Jan 10, 2012)

rbarlo32 said:


> How tall is he as he looks very tall for a new forest?


he is 14.1... maybe 14.2 hh... my mom and I are both pretty short so that makes him look tall.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok that makes sense sorry just being nosey


----------



## TotosMom (Jan 10, 2012)

That's okay! Haha, I get that a lot when people see pictures of him... "Are you sure he's a pony???" LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

very horse type despite his pony breeding. a tad downhill and croup high and a little upright in the shoulder. I'm also not particularly fond of his hindquarter. but he's a very pretty fellow and i can see him in the show ring.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TotosMom (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks! He is slightly downhill right now, i think... but I believe he will grow out of it. Funny you say he is upright in the shoulder, as I have heard otherwise! And yes, he is very horse-looking. That's what New Forest Ponies are supposed to be bred to look like, so yay!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

He's not hugely upright, I'd just like to see a touch more slope (I am strange, I ride jumpers not dressage, but I still like a dressage-type shoulder). That kind of shoulder conformation is very common in the ponies.

If he's 14.2 NOW he may mature to be horse-sized rather than pony-sized, even if only by a tiny margin. At 3 1/2 he does still have the potential to level out but they've done most of their growing by then so I wouldn't rely on it. But he's not very much downhill so it's really no big deal.

He's really a very nice pony and I'd be proud to have him, if he was mine.


----------



## TotosMom (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks blue eyed pony ! do you guys see sickle hocks?


----------



## TotosMom (Jan 10, 2012)

also what do you guys think of the videos?


----------



## Hasufel (Jun 9, 2011)

I was going to reply that I saw he has slight sickle hocks in my opinion- then I saw your question about it 
I can't judge movement well- so will leave the video critique for the experts. 
Overall in my opinion he looks really nice ( very few real flaws) and is built to last. 
Love his face!


----------



## TotosMom (Jan 10, 2012)

Hasufel said:


> I was going to reply that I saw he has slight sickle hocks in my opinion- then I saw your question about it
> I can't judge movement well- so will leave the video critique for the experts.
> Overall in my opinion he looks really nice ( very few real flaws) and is built to last.
> Love his face!


Thank you. I am having a lot of mixed opinions on whether or not he has sickle hocks.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't see sickle hocks at all. I see the opposite of sickle hocks actually. To me he looks a bit camped out behind.


----------



## TotosMom (Jan 10, 2012)

I am not sure if he standing that way because of how I set him up... but I am going to experiment the next time and see if that is how he generally stands and if he truely camped out


----------

